# If You could Have Only One of Each



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

If you could have only one of each class for hunting, plinking and PD what would it be?

For me:

1. Rifle: Springfield Armory M-1A
2. Pistol: Glock 21
3. Shotgun: Remington 870 Wingmaster
4. 22: Ruger 1022T

Rick


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

1. Barrett M82A1
2.Glock 23
3.Benelli Super Nova 12 ga.
4.Marlin 60


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

1. AR15
2. Glock 17
3. Remington 870
4. Ruger 10/22

I don't hunt anything other than paper, so the first choice is just a go to fighting rifle. All these firearms I already own and use on a regular basis and I'm quite comfortable with them.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

1. Accurized Rem 700 in 6.5-284
2. Sig P229
3. Mossberg 20 ga pump
4. Izhmash Biathalon


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

1). AR 15
2). Glock 22
3). Mossy 500
4). 10/22


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

1. AR10 
2. Glock 23
3. Remington 11-87
4. 10/22


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I was torn between the 870 and the 11-87, I luvs my autos. But I think a pump would probably be a better choice if it's all I could have for life, and my life may depend on it.

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> I was torn between the 870 and the 11-87, I luvs my autos. But I think a pump would probably be a better choice if it's all I could have for life, and my life may depend on it.
> 
> Rick


I have a Benelli M4 and it was a tough choice, but I picked my 870P because there are multiple barrels and stocks to choose from.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

shootnstarz said:


> I was torn between the 870 and the 11-87, I luvs my autos. But I think a pump would probably be a better choice if it's all I could have for life, and my life may depend on it.
> 
> Rick


I debated between my Winchester 1200 defender and the 11-87, but since we were talking hunting/PD, I went with the 11-87. I've had pumps jam up just as much as some autos and I was allowed my G23, so I feel good with the Remington.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

How do you come up with 4 firearms if you are only allowed to hve one for each of the three categories?

Hunting - Winchester model 70, 30-06
Personal defense - Springfield Armory XDM 9mm.
Plinking - Ruger 10-22


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Rifle: Springfield Armory M-1A
2. Pistol: Beretta M9
3. Shotgun: Benelli M4
4. 22: AR-22


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*???*



bigbulls said:


> How do you come up with 4 firearms if you are only allowed to hve one for each of the three categories?
> 
> Hunting - Winchester model 70, 30-06
> Personal defense - Springfield Armory XDM 9mm.
> Plinking - Ruger 10-22


 Exactly what I was thinkin?
Win 70 .308
1911 45acp
S&W mod 21 .22lr
seein how everyone took 4 it would be 1100 12ga.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

1) AR-15 5.56mm with additional 50 Beowulf , 5.45x39mm & 7.62x39mm uppers
2) GLOCK 21 45 ACP with additional Barrels in 10mm, 40 S&W, .357 Sig, and 9x25 Dillion
3) Mossberg 590 12ga.
4) Ruger 10/22


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> 1. AR15
> 2. Glock 17
> 3. Remington 870
> 4. Ruger 10/22
> ...


*Exactly the sme for me.*


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> How do you come up with 4 firearms if you are only allowed to hve one for each of the three categories?
> 
> Hunting - Winchester model 70, 30-06
> Personal defense - Springfield Armory XDM 9mm.
> Plinking - Ruger 10-22


The catagories are rifle, pistol, shotgun and 22.

What I meant was one in each of those catagories for all firearm needs, i.e.....hunting, PD ect, not one for PD, one for hunting, one for plinking.

Sorry for the confusion.

Rick


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Sako 75/85 finnlight
Springfeild xd 9mm/.40cal
Stoeger 2000
Ruger 10-22


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Savage model 24 over & under, 12 & 22LR, 45ACP, should work for all needs and ammo no problems getting :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> Savage model 24 over & under, 12 & 22LR, 45ACP, should work for all needs and ammo no problems getting :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :whistling: :whistling:


Excellent choices!:thumbsup:


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

For a long time I have refused to participate in such threads, but what the heck! As long as Uncle Sam puts no such restrictions on me I will not consider such a "what if". In other words, I don't want to be without any of the ones we already have, unless forced to sell for financial reasons.....real financial reasons!:no:


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

M1a
870
p226
sp101 22 lr


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

1. Remington 700 .223
2. Remington 11-87
3. 1911
4. Marlin 60


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

One of what I currently own, or any weapon?


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

If we're talking something that will last forever depending on how you care for it and will save your life every time you need to depend on it then you have to consider a few aspects I believe...reliable shooter, durable, ease of finding and replacing parts, and ammo availability...so in my humble opinion I would equip the AK 7.62, Glock 17 in either 9mm or .45 ACP, 870 or Moss. 500 because they are basically the same gun, and the Ruger 10/22, can't go wrong with that combo...or at least that's how I would load up during a Zombie apocalypse or alien invasion  haha


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> One of what I currently own, or any weapon?


I guess it's any gun you could reasonably own, though I imagine most have already acquired the ones that would be on their list. 

I was just curious as to what everybody's choice would be if they could only have one in each of the 4 classes I mentioned for any and all firearm needs. Seems we all are pretty close in our thinking, whether the choices were made on experience or emotion.

Rick


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*My choices*

REM 700 LSS, 300 WINMAG
BROWNING A5 3"
ED BROWN 1911
WIN 9422M:thumbup:


----------

